# I think..



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

That if I could tell my mom what I suffer from and what annoy me the most, maybe she will be more understanding.Today I told her that I want to go to a : proctology clinic (Du bloating) and then she started to be angry and not understanding "Why you need to go there, stop thinking about diseases cuz u have nothing, it's all in your head". I did a mistake that I even went to her, damn.I can't go study, cuz I can't be in a class with this problem of bloating. U guys can understand me.I didn't tell her that I suffer from it, cuz I know she won't understand and even will make fun of me.I only hope that when I will do the check the doc will find something, if I can't hold the bloating, there must to be a problem. I want to live, to live like a normal person. That's all.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett (Sep 4, 2007)

Its the same case with my mum she doesn't believe that it is as bad as it is. Well I admit that my symptoms are usually triggered by my anxiety which is in my head but when I'm suffering its not psychological at all. Sometimes it food which sets me off. If it was a matter of just sorting my head out then I would have been cured a long time ago like all of us. Hmmfff. Good luck with the clinic!


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you spoke to her about your IBS?. If not, sit down with her... and if you can show her what IBS is all about using information from the internet... you have to make her understand somehow...Yes, i feel you ... we all want to live a normal life... just keep hanging in there...


----------

